# JETFIGHTER Photos & video from our show last Saturday



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Got some cool photos & video from our show at Legends Tavern in St. Thomas. It's a sports bar, so no real stage, but the place was full of people, many who we brought out ourselves. It was a great night! Played two sets of a 50/50 mix of originals and covers.
















































And some video highlights


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

excellent shots


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice work man - especially on doing original material. Looks like a fun night - really great stage presence. If you're ever through Ottawa, let me know and I'll come out to the show for sure.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good energy, looks like fun!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Still think you guys will spin your tires in Canada. 
I believe your more receptive audience is skater kids in California.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe, but we are in our mid 30's early 40s, lol with kids and jobs, not looking for anything too serious, just having fun. If people like it that's just a bonus


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys are fun, keep it going! 

In a side note, I find offensive when the people who in charge of a pub won't turn off the TVs when there's a band playing, specially good bands with which people are having fun.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, at least they turned off the TV directly behind us, lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh man, that looks like so much fun~ I would have my dancing shoes on for sure!


----------

